# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  تجربه مصاحبه فوریت پزشکی

## A.H.M

سلام و وقت بخیر
مصاحبه فوریت امروز و فرداست که من فردا دعوت به مصاحبه شدم واسه سمنان
کسی امروز رفته و تجربه ای داره که بگه
خیلی استرس دارم

----------


## مسعود94

سلام عزیزجان من رفتم فوریت اسداباد اصلا نترس هیچی نیست

----------


## A.H.M

> سلام عزیزجان من رفتم فوریت اسداباد اصلا نترس هیچی نیست


چیا پرسیدن ازت?
چه ورزشایی کردی??

میدونی ترس من بیشتر بخاطر 2 چیزه : 1.وزنم (bmi : 34.6) 2.حتی یدونه هم نمیتونم بارفیکس برم ولی شنا و شکم و دو و انعطافم خوبه
اخرش بهت چی گفتن???گفتن قبولی یا ردی? نگفتن کی نتایج میاد???

ببخشید بخاطر حجم سوالا انشالله به هرچی میخوای برسی

----------


## مسعود94

امیرجان ورزشی که ازما گرفتن بارفیکس نداشت دراز نشت داشت تو30ثانیه بالای22تانمره کامل می دادولی حوضه ما زیاد سخت نمی گرفتن کسی پاهاتونمی گیره راحته پرش جفت پا داشت خودم 1.85پریدم دوسرعتی فکرکنم50متری بود اونم رفتیم مصاحبه شم چیز خاصی نبود خودتو معرفی کن چرا اومدی فوریت تحمل سختی های این رشته رو داری یانه وازاین حرفا اگه حکم ورزشی داری کپیشو ببر فکرکنم امتیاز داره مصاحبه پزشکیم یه تعیین نمره چشم داشت یه وزن گرفتن با یه قد بعد می پرسن بیماری نداری توهم می گی نه یه امضا می کنن و تموم می شه زیاد سخت نمی گیرن مثل ارتش یا تربیت معلم فقط شمرده صحبت کن موفق باشی الان یکم روپرشت کارکن بتونی 2مترجفت پا بپری عالی می شه

----------

